# Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?



## Hexe_Mol (9. Dez. 2010)

ihr lieben teichverrückten

ich hab da mal ne ganz komische frage........ 

heute habe ich im outback nebenan ne ganze weile einen __ graureiher beobachtet, der immer wieder - sichtlich verstört - versucht hat, an die - natürlich zugefrorene und verschneite - wasseroberfläche zu gelangen. :shock keine ahnung, wieso der __ reiher im tiefsten winter hier ist, aber seit dem geht mir der gedanke durch den kopf, ob er überhaupt eine chance hat, unseren winter zu überstehen und mit welchem futter. 

meint ihr, es würde sinn machen, ihn irgendwie zu füttern? natürlich nicht im garten, sondern schon nebenan in "freier natur". er kann ja wohl schlecht in unser futterhäuschen kommen und sich dort nen paar sonnenblumenkerne abholen, die passen ja schlecht in seinen speiseplan und fisch, mausfilet & co serviere ich im vogelrestaurant nicht. 

würde mich über eure tipps, meinungen und anregungen sehr freuen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

400 m Fluglinie haben wir Forellenteiche.
Da stehen die Graureiher sehr oft, auch jetzt im Winter - sehr zum Verdruß des Forellenzüchters. Diese __ Reiher werden garantiert nicht gefüttert, das kann ich Dir fest in die Hand versprechen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> 400 m Fluglinie haben wir Forellenteiche.
> Da stehen die Graureiher sehr oft, auch jetzt im Winter - sehr zum Verdruß des Forellenzüchters. Diese __ Reiher werden garantiert nicht gefüttert, das kann ich Dir fest in die Hand versprechen




 sind denn die forellenteich auch zugefroren und zugeschneit? oder "füttern" die reiher sich dort selbst?


----------



## butzbacher (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo,

Graureiher braucht man nicht füttern. Der findet schon ein nicht zugefrorenes Gewässer. 
Und wenn nicht - wird ER dem Nahrungskreislauf zugeführt.

Gruß André


----------



## Boxerfan (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Es gibt wohl so einiges an Futter für den Graureiher... ist aber nicht ganz bekömmlich und nicht legal
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## canis (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo

Der Winter ist für viele Arten ein wichtiger (der wichtigste!) Regulationsfaktor. Füttert man die Tiere über den Winter, gibts im kommenden Jahr mehr als die Natur eigentlich vorgesehen hätte. Dann dauerts nicht lange, bis wieder die ersten kommen und von einer "Überpopulation" sprechen, die reguliert werden müsse. Ist zwar beim Graureiher nicht so einfach, weil er eine geschützte Art ist (ausser in Bayern), aber es spielt eigentlich nur denen in die Hände, die auch diese Art wieder bejagen wollen. 

Die Wintersterblichkeit ist nun mal ein Teil der Natur und man sollte sie zulassen. 

Gerade der Graureiher ist aber ohnehin ein absoluter Opportunist, der von allerlei Getier und nicht nur von Fischen lebt. Er wird sich meistens auch anderweitig verpflegen können. Da wäre eher noch an eine Notfütterung von Kormoranen zu denken, diese sind viel mehr auf Fische sepzialisiert...

Abgesehen davon ist die Fütterung von Wildtieren auch eine rechtliche Frage. Man darf nicht immer und überall Wildtiere füttern. Dies ist aber nicht einheitlich geregelt. Auch Jäger haben meistens Auflagen, wann und was sie zufüttern dürfen. Im Prinzip  wäre allenfalls sogar das Aufhängen von Vogelhäuschen mit Körnern im rechtlichen Graubereich... Wobei ich mich hier nicht auf die Äste rauslassen will, da es wie gesagt nicht einheitlich ist und ich auch kein Jurist bin. 

LG
David


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Bei Vogelhäuschen etc. hab ich immer so meine Probleme, ob man da nicht auch die Ratten mitfüttert. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Anja,
drei der vier Teiche werden im Winter nicht betrieben, wie er den vierten Teich teilweise eisfrei hält, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Und David hat mit seinem Hinweis auf "Wildfütterung" auch einen wichtigen Aspekt ins Spiel gebracht. Wild darf nur in sog. "Notzeiten" gefüttert werden. 
Wann diese eingetreten sind, darüber informiert die jeweilige Kommune.
Im letzten Winter hatten wir hier z.B. solche Notzeiten. Der Schnee lag 40 cm hoch, über einen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten. Da wurde die Bevölkerung aufgerufen, doch bitte Futterplätze für die Wildtiere einzurichten - mit den entsprechenden Hinweise, WAS da zu füttern war.
Um aber auf die __ Reiher zurückzukommen, wir haben hier sehr viele.
Und sie werden garantiert nicht gefüttert.


----------



## archie01 (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



canis schrieb:


> . Da wäre eher noch an eine Notfütterung von Kormoranen zu denken, diese sind viel mehr auf Fische sepzialisiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo
Das ist nicht dein Ernst , du willst den schlimmsten Invasoren der letzten  Jahrzehnte zufüttern ?
Das kann ich beim allerbesten Willen nicht verstehen ,da  kannst du ja gleich Waschbären und Ochsenfrösche unterstützen...
Auch Graureiher gibt`s mittlerweile im Überfluß , die Bestände sind im Vergleich zu den 70ern mehr als verzehnfacht und sicher an der Grenze des Verträglichen angekommen. Also auch hier bitte keine Unterstützung solcher Arten , die durchaus  andere Arten an den Rand  der Ausrottung bringen könnten.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



vielen dank für die verschiedenen meinungen und standpunkte! 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Um aber auf die __ Reiher zurückzukommen, wir haben hier sehr viele..




also ist es wohl gar nicht so unüblich, dass graureiher den winter hier bei uns verbringen und wohl mehr oder weniger zufall, dass eben bei uns bisher noch keiner überwintert hat. 
1000 dank für den hinweis!  ich hatte wirklich den eindruck, er hätte quasi "vergessen mit nach süden zu __ fliegen", aber dem ist dann ja wohl nicht so. 



canis schrieb:


> Der Winter ist für viele Arten ein wichtiger (der wichtigste!) Regulationsfaktor. Füttert man die Tiere über den Winter, gibts im kommenden Jahr mehr als die Natur eigentlich vorgesehen hätte.




ich wollte hier eigenltich keine grundsatzdiskussion über "winterfütterung ja oder nein" anstoßen, denn ein einheitliches "richtig oder falsch" gibts dazu nicht. sogar experten sind sich darin ja nicht einig. letzendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden (ich habe diese frage für mich schon lange entschieden) und eben auch aktzeptieren, wenn andere es anders handhaben. 

@eva-maria: ähnliche "notfallaufrufe" gab es bei uns letzten winter auch, wir hatten wochenlang eine gruppe rotwild (die im outback nebenan lebt) als "pensionsgäste", zusätzlich zu den "dauergästen" in form von eichhörnchen, sowie jeder menge piepmätze in allen größen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hi,

Grau(Fisch)__ reiher sind nicht nur auf Fische angewiesen, die fressen fast alles was sie schlucken können. Im Herbst/Winter bekommen sie Fische eh kaum noch zu fassen (die ziehen sich aus dem Flachwasser stehender Gewässer zurück in die Tiefe). Dann wird der __ Fischreiher eher zum Mausreiher - sieht man dann meißt auf Wiesen oder Feldern rumstelzen. Andere Vögel verschmäht er aber auch nicht (kranke schwache oder tote)

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Guten Abend allseits

Zuerst muss ich an dieser Stelle betonen, dass ich seit Kindesbeinen begeisterter und sehr aktiver Angler bin (stehe durchschnittlich rund 50 x pro Jahr am Wasser). Dies nur damit klar ist, welchen Hintergrund ich habe. 



archie01 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst , du willst den schlimmsten Invasoren der letzten  Jahrzehnte zufüttern ?
> Das kann ich beim allerbesten Willen nicht verstehen ,da  kannst du ja gleich Waschbären und Ochsenfrösche unterstützen...


Wie gesagt, wenns nach mir geht, brauchts im Prinzip gar keine Fütterung von Wildtieren. Es gibt ohnehin nur sehr wenig Winter, die Tierpopulationen wirklich stark dezimieren. Und wenn dann mal so einer kommt, ist dies durchaus als natürlich zu betrachten. 

Meine Aussage sollte nur darlegen, dass der Graureiher nicht zwingend auf Fische angewiesen ist und es für ihn daher nicht so tragisch ist, wenn Gewässer zufrieren. Da ist es für Vogelarten, die - wie der Kormoran - fast nur Fische fressen, weitaus schlechter. Wenn schon, müsste man daher an die Fütterung dieser Arten denken. 

Deine Worte sind aber ehrlich gesagt nur Anglerblödsinn (sorry, klingt vielleicht etwas hart, aber gerade ich als Angler weiss, wie viel Stumpfsinn auch in unseren Kreisen verbreitet wird). Erstens ist der Kormoran kein Invasor, sondern eine seit jeher einheimische Tierart, deren Bestände sich erfreulicherweise stark erholt haben (ich wünschte, es wäre mit allen anderen Tierarten auch so!). Die Theorien gewisser Anglerkreise, dass der Kormoran nicht heimisch sei, ist schlicht falsch. Fakt ist, dass der Kormoran bereits im 19. Jahrhundert in Mitteleuropa als Brutvogel nachgewiesen wurde, bevor man ihn ausrottete. Solche Nachweise liegen namentlich aus Brandenburg, aber auch aus Österreicht vor. Auch in alten, deutschsprachigen Tierchroniken liegen gute Kormoranbeschreibungen vor (aus dem 16. Jahrhundert). Den Kormoran mit Waschbären oder Ochsenfröschen zu vergleichen, zeugt von grossem Unwissen und ist absolut unsachlich. 




archie01 schrieb:


> Auch Graureiher gibt`s mittlerweile im Überfluß , die Bestände sind im Vergleich zu den 70ern mehr als verzehnfacht und sicher an der Grenze des Verträglichen angekommen. Also auch hier bitte keine Unterstützung solcher Arten , die durchaus  andere Arten an den Rand  der Ausrottung bringen könnten.


Wo hat denn bitte schön der Graureiher andere Arten an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht? Bitte handfeste, zitierfähige Belege dafür vorlegen! Sonst ist das nämlich nur das übliche Geschwafel...




			
				Hexe_Mol schrieb:
			
		

> also ist es wohl gar nicht so unüblich, dass graureiher den winter hier bei uns verbringen und wohl mehr oder weniger zufall, dass eben bei uns bisher noch keiner überwintert hat.
> 1000 dank für den hinweis!  ich hatte wirklich den eindruck, er hätte quasi "vergessen mit nach süden zu __ fliegen", aber dem ist dann ja wohl nicht so.


Es ist völlig normal, dass nur ein Teil der Graureiher im Winter wegzieht. Der Anteil der ziehenden Vögel ist nicht überall gleich hoch. Nach meinen Beobachtungen ist der Anteil der Tiere, die ziehen, bei uns sogar ziemlich gering. 

Bezüglich Winterfütterung ist es natürlich schon so, dass nicht alle Experten einer Meinung sind (das sind sie sowieso nie). Aber es gibt durchaus diverse Untersuchungen, die zeigen, dass Fütterung weit mehr Probleme verursacht als sie löst. Das gilt natürlich einerseits für Schalenwild, aber teilweise auch für die heimische Vogelwelt. 

LG
David


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Warum sollte man die füttern? Bei uns bekommen nix! Im Sommer bedienen sich eh, jetzt haben PECH. Können maximal Eislaufen.


----------



## anlu (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Der Neusiedler See ist nicht so weit weg von uns. Von dort aus besuchen uns im Sommer die __ Reiher, weil feinschmecker sind. Unsere Goldfische und Schubukins schmecken am Besten. Jetzt wo unsere Teich fast zugefroren ist, können  ruhig am See fischen. Gefüttert werden bei uns die Singvögel, aber nicht der Reiher!


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Die Kormoran-Diskussion findet jetzt hier statt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29916

Hier bitte nur noch Beiträge zum Thema "Graureiher füttern".

Danke.

Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## bernhardfranz (22. Sep. 2017)

Also ich hab mal Sardinen oder so gekauft und in einen niedrigen Wasserbottich gelegt -  sie waren glaub ich nachher weg, aber es kann auch jemand sie weggenommen haben. Ich glaube du musst lebende Fische kaufen ( evt. beim Fischhändler ) und sie in einem flachen Bottich dem __ Reiher anbieten. Ich weiß nicht, ob er toten Fisch isst. Aber es ist schon ein majestätischer Vogel und wenn man ihn an seinem Teich sieht, will man ihn füttern, obwohl einem die Fische leid tun. Besser wären tote. Ich glaube im Winter und bei dem intensiven Fischschutz, den Leute betreiben, kann er schon hungrig werden. Auch sind die Viecher ganz nett - die haben bestimmt ein recht großes Gehirn. Ich forsche noch daran. Zur Ökologie : Ich glaube, die meisten raten hier etwas. Bejagung ist prinzipiell völlig falsch und artgefährdend. Es reicht ja zum Unheil, die bayrischen Reiher auszurotten, auch wenn die Spezies dann nicht gleich ausstirbt. Und grausam und dumm. Da, wo die Population gesunken ist, wär Füttern bestimmt gut. Nur ist das schwieriger, als Meisenknödel aufhängen. Wir haben zu unseren Koi Goldfische, die vermehren sich. Da fällt für den __ Graureiher vielleicht etwas ab. Und sonst müssen wir sie manchmal weggeben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2017)

HI Bernhardfranz,

erst mal willkommen im Forum

und 2. ein kleiner Tip für Neulinge

immer erst mal schauen wann der letzte aktuelle Eintrag zum Thema war.  Nach 7 Jahren ohne  kann man davon ausgehen das das Thema abgehakt ist

MfG Frank


----------

